# Home with shop/greenhouse/aquaponics and Restaurant in N Idaho



## DriftersCafe (Aug 4, 2013)

14x70 mobile home with a 40x44 shop that has a green house attached. There is an aquaponic tank in the greenhouse that grows amazing plants! An outside garden that is fully fenced to keep the critters out. An outside wood boiler that heats the home, shop that is set up with in floor heat, and the restaurant. The restaurant is full serve, breakfast, lunch and dinner with service for 50 so it is easy to manage yourself and small part time staff. It is the main and only business in a town of 200. Guest come from as far away at 50+ miles to eat the great homemade food that we put out. We are on a scenic highway and gather tourist, recreation enthusiast, and hunters alike.
All on one property, 7 lots total, no need to drive to work, grow your own vegetables, delivery for the restaurant, great community tucked in the beautiful area of Saint Maries, Idaho. I have pictures on site landsofidaho.com/listings/1446753 Asking price $275,000


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Beautiful view! The site would not load for me.

I have visited Idaho and found it to be breathtakingly beautiful. Good people, too.

I wish you luck, and good fortune down the road 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## jmacek07 (Apr 16, 2013)

Is there room to build another home on the property?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Good Link
Looks like .75 acre.


----------

